#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How can we send data from IoT devices to the cloud?

## Bhavya

IoT will continue to change the business landscape as well as our way of living and cloud computing is the backbone of this technology transformation as cloud computing lets organizations store and manage data. Can you guys tell me how can we send data from IoT devices to the cloud?

----------

